# To be honest I think all of you have made me stronger.



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

Like before I joined this Forum I would practically be afraid of ALOT of things and I wasn't sure about things as well but now that Im a member it's like I know there are great people like all of you in the world that I can talk to and perhaps be great friends. One really nice and special girl told me that they're are people with SA out there but they might know how to control it more than me and she is definitely right. She also has gave me alot of advice and she has made me stronger as a person. Even though someone might give me all the compliments in the world that doesnt mean that im start going to act over confident because no matter what I will always act like myself and I will never forget where I came from. I know this didn't make much sense but I just had to let it out sorta.Thank You for your time.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

:agree This is the greatest site really, everyone here is so welcoming and helpful. I think if I had never found this site, I would not be headed to the doctor in the morning (for the first time ever!) to seek help for my SAD. I have never known anyone who could understand what I'm going through until I came here. So :thanks to you all! opcorn


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Even though I am almost always alone, I never feel lonely when I'm SASing...

Star :group


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

That's great SoulAssasins, I feel the same way too about this site :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SoulAssasins, it made complete sense! 

You had some interesting post that have made me think! :yes

This is a great site!


----------



## oceanbreez (Dec 31, 2005)

You know, I thought about sending out a new topic - and then I came across yours! Oh how true, this site has already been great for me too! I have already done alot better in accepting who I am and realizing I don't have to be perfect - because every time I come here I realize two important things....
1. I am not the only one slightly deranged (perhaps the guy/gal sitting next to me is just the same...)
2. There's alot of messed up people out there, some alot more than me! (perhaps the guy/gal sitting next to me...)
No offense to any readers! Love y'all and thankyou SAS :sas :kiss


----------



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

One thing that this site has done for me is just reassure me that I'm not the only one going thru this, that TONS of other people suffer from SA. It makes you feel better to know you're not some weirdo defective. I'm so glad you guys are all here!!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's interesting, I found this site by accident, I've wanted to leave a hundred and one times, but the people I've "Met" have become a daily part of my life. While I'm out and about, certain things will remind me of posters, or I'll be having a conversation with someone "Oh, we were just talking about this." I've also learned, now that I'm ready to see. I'll write certain things, and the dah light will come on, I'll see why I do, or am a certain way, saves me a year in a therapist chair;-D

The younger people and their view points, surprise me, I've always used my brother (younger) way of life to compare all. 
If I met in "Life' some of the younger people, I never would have gotten to know them, too many barriers.


----------

